# My Pygmy Boys...Merlin and Arthur



## WillowGem

I would like to introduce my boys, Merlin and Arthur.
Merlin is 11 weeks old, he's been with me for two and a half weeks now, and is an absolute sweetheart.
Arthur has been here since Monday, as I recently lost my ND kid, and Merlin was lonely. 
Arthur is completely wild, as he was rarely handled at the breeder's, except to be chased around the pen and caught, when a prospective buyer wanted to look at him. Poor baby, no wonder he's so skittish.
I've been sitting in a chair in the goat pen, and as long as I don't make any sudden movements he's okay with that. 
I'm hoping that with him seeing Merlin getting all the love, he will come around soon. 
He did approach me today, and sniffed my hand...that made me happy! 

So here they are...Merlin and Arthur!


----------



## KW Farms

Aww...they're cute!  Merlin doesn't have a normal pygmy pattern there...I think he probably has some nigerian in him. :thumb:


----------



## WillowGem

You're right...Merlin is a Pygmy/ND cross.
His mother is the most beautiful golden color, with similar facial patterns.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are so handsome!


----------



## WillowGem

Thank you! I do love my handsome boys.  

I've been calling Arthur my little Donkey Goat...he looks like a mini donkey to me. :wink:


----------



## mhoward2

Arthur is come around. I bought 2 doelings that the owner did nothing with, they wouldn't come near me. When going out to feed them I would just sit and pet the other babies. I've had them a month now and I have been able to start petting them both. They are still not super friendly and they are getting much, much better.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Don't worry, with time, treats, and love, he'll come right around


----------



## Shellshocker66

WillowGem said:


> Thank you! I do love my handsome boys.
> 
> I've been calling Arthur my little Donkey Goat...he looks like a mini donkey to me. :wink:


Funny! I have one I call Princess Donkey Face. She is my avatar picture.

Cute boys!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh...They ARE handsome!


----------



## liz

Adorable little boys!! Continue as you have been and Arthur will come around in no time!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute...


----------



## Bambi

Beyond cute!


----------



## nubians2

They are very cute but I love their names. Those are great choices and something different.


----------



## WillowGem

Thank you everyone!  

I have to admit, I'm feeling a little discouraged today.
It's been a week since I brought Arthur home, and he still won't come near me. I haven't been trying to touch him at all, thinking he'll come around soon, but it's not happening! 
Merlin is such a snugglebug, I thought Arthur would accept me sooner, seeing his "brother" enjoying all the hugs, kisses and scratches...but Noooooo!! :roll:

Does anyone have suggestions for getting him to "like" me...or do I just need to be patient? 
I'm really not good at patience...LOL!! :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Does he like treats? Once he's not scared of you, figure out his favorite place to be scratched, and his favorite treats. Don't give up!


----------



## WillowGem

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Does he like treats?


Nope...I have weird goats! :wink: 
I've tried apples, watermelon, carrots, sunflower seeds...they only like hay! :roll:

I figured patience was the way to go, but I want him to like me NOW!! 
I'll just keep working on it, he has to come around eventually, right? :sigh:

And here are more pics of the boys...you can see how tense Arthur is, he's always ready to bolt.









And Merlin, chewing his cud...I love that sweet face


----------



## ThreeHavens

Don't worry about it, they'll learn to like treats. Sometimes when they're little they aren't brave enough to try them. =P 

One of our does, Busy Bee, was shy of humans at first, but we continued to pet her, and talk to her, and hold her, and she eventually gave up trying to escape us XD


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Very handsome boys


----------



## KYLeona

Not only are they adorable, but I LOVE the names you chose! We are also dealing with skittish babies that were not handled much before us. Patience is not easy but I am hopeful it will pay off for both of us! :lovey:


----------



## WillowGem

Here are a few updated photos of my boys. 
They're growing so fast...Some mornings when I let them out, it looks like they've grown overnight! :shocked:

I had to laugh last night, they've been banded, so I've been using Red-Kote on them. 
Right after I sprayed Merlin, Arthur came up and butted him from behind. Now the white spot on his head is a lovely shade of pink...LOL!!



























I love the gold spots on Merlin's face...his markings have changed so much since I first brought him home. 
I can't wait to see what colors he'll really end up being.


----------



## liz

They are certainly growing! And they look to be very bonded with each other. Has Arthur been warming up to you more?


----------



## WillowGem

liz said:


> Has Arthur been warming up to you more?


He has warmed up a bit...he now comes running to me when I bring hay out to the feeder, rather than hiding in the barn like he was doing.
He goes nuts for goat treats now, and I'm not above bribing him with food...LOL!! :wink:

He's also been letting me scratch his chin while feeding him treats, and he's likes to rub against me, as long as I don't make any sudden movements.
So we're slowly getting there. 
Although he did "accidentally" jump in my lap the other day, I thought the poor thing was going to have a heart attack, once he realized where he was! :laugh:


----------



## WillowGem

Arthur had a breakthrough!! :leap:

He's not only letting me pet and brush him...he's actually been approaching me for them...I'm so thrilled!!

Here's a video of him enjoying a petting session





And one of the boys playing...I could watch them all day long.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your boys are so handsome and cute!

I loved the video of them running and playing! I was laughing at them! Gotta love it when they're little! 

BTW I really like your setup! My girls would LOVE that!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm so glad he turned around!!


----------



## Shellshocker66

Love the video's!

Those boys are sure cute and looks like they are warming up nicely.


----------



## WillowGem

What a difference a couple weeks makes...Arthur has become a "lap" goat...LOL!! 
He's the first one to come running for scratches now...it's just amazing to me how fast he warmed up after that initial scratch and rub, he now climbs into my lap for them. 
:lovey:

And here are a few new pics:










*Mom, the treats are all gonel!!*









*Mmmm, this looks tasty.*









*Merlin's ever changing markings*









*Arthur says "Hi"*


----------



## ThreeHavens

What a cutie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So cute!!


----------



## liz

Awwww! They look quite happy and healthy!!
You'll find that as Merlin gets older, his markings will get darker..... I was very surprised when my Angels baby Nokie started getting the face markings he has, he was born with a prefect unblemished white face and now has those dark markings.


----------



## WillowGem

Liz, Here's Merlin at a week old...and all white.
I have to admit, his coloring has surprised me, but it's not an unpleasant surprise. :wink: 
He's starting to get a goatee too, and I think it's going to be black!

Don't mind the goat poop on my shirt...but we're all used to that, right? :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my how cute is he!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Aww...


----------



## WillowGem

More recent photos of my boys  
They are four months old now, and just keep getting cuter and cuter!


----------



## liz

Awwww....look at those faces


----------



## Stacykins

I love how their wattles look like little poof balls!


----------



## WillowGem

Stacykins said:


> I love how their wattles look like little poof balls!


 :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little chunkers <3

I think I'm in danger of stealing your wethers ... :laugh:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Are these boys bucks or wethers?


----------



## WillowGem

RowdyKidz said:


> Are these boys bucks or wethers?


They are in the process of becoming wethers. :wink: 
They were banded in July, and we're still waiting for their bits to fall off.
I honestly didn't think it would take as long as it has. :?


----------



## Bambi

Very nice! Love their eyes.


----------



## ThreeHavens

WillowGem said:


> RowdyKidz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these boys bucks or wethers?
> 
> 
> 
> They are in the process of becoming wethers. :wink:
> They were banded in July, and we're still waiting for their bits to fall off.
> I honestly didn't think it would take as long as it has. :?
Click to expand...

It takes awhile for the skin to detach, but don't worry, if it's been that long they're definitely wethers already.


----------



## WillowGem

Well, Merlin is "officially" a wether, as his bits fell off yesterday! :wink: 
Arthur's should be gone soon too, from the looks of it.

Just in case any of you were interested...LOL!! :laugh: 
I never in a million years thought I would be so interested in a goat's boy parts...heehee! :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens

WillowGem said:


> Well, Merlin is "officially" a wether, as his bits fell off yesterday! :wink:
> Arthur's should be gone soon too, from the looks of it.
> 
> Just in case any of you were interested...LOL!! :laugh:
> I never in a million years thought I would be so interested in a goat's boy parts...heehee! :wink:


It's sad what we become interested in. :ROFL:

I was very excited when Tyke lost his "jewels". :laugh:


----------



## erisfae

Very cute! I'm completely falling in love with Pygmies, the more I get to know them.


----------



## WillowGem

erisfae said:


> Very cute! I'm completely falling in love with Pygmies, the more I get to know them.


Me too...they're such little clowns, and oh so sweet!


----------



## liz

Merlin and Arthur are 2 of the sweetest little guys I've seen...and yes, they are characters and for little goaties can have huge personality!


----------



## WillowGem

More photos of my silly boys. :lovey:


----------



## Dayna

WillowGem said:


> Well, Merlin is "officially" a wether, as his bits fell off yesterday! :wink:
> Arthur's should be gone soon too, from the looks of it.
> 
> Just in case any of you were interested...LOL!! :laugh:
> I never in a million years thought I would be so interested in a goat's boy parts...heehee! :wink:


I totally hear you. I check Charlies little bits a couple times a day. I'm just waiting! lol


----------



## WillowGem

Dayna said:


> I totally hear you. I check Charlies little bits a couple times a day. I'm just waiting! lol


LOL, I was checking constantly!
Arthur's fell off a few days after Merlin's did. I found Arthur's, but Merlin's are still MIA.


----------



## HaleyD

They are both adorable! I have 2 Pygmy/ND wethers as well. I have such a soft spot for the minis


----------



## WillowGem

More photos of my boys 
I could be biased, but I just think they are so darn cute!! 

Treats??









Nosey boy Arthur









Helping with the chores









How does Mom work this darn thing?









Playtime!









<3









Merlin


----------



## ThreeHavens

They ARE adorable!


----------



## WillowGem

The boys in action!


----------



## SueDaw

Sooo cute and the little shy one is like my Nubby was because he got chased and not handled but now he is the life of the party. He is such a ham and he is more tame than Lady at this point and she was a bottle baby.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I don't even know how I survived without my babies. Their sweet faces keep me going <3


----------



## zubbycat

Omg, they are adorable!! I love the videos of them playing!


----------



## WillowGem

Some pics of the boys, "helping" with the goat door installation.  





































They LOVE their cinder blocks...LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Every time you post pics it warms my heart. It's so wonderful, so encouraging to see these boys happy and healthy!


----------



## zubbycat

So cute!!!


----------



## LJH

I can't stand how cute these two are! How am I going to ever get any work done if you keep posting videos?  :slapfloor:


----------



## WillowGem

Sorry, LJH...heehee! 

It's snowing here today...it's their first snow, and the boys aren't sure what to make of it...LOL!!


----------



## HaleyD

WillowGem said:


> Sorry, LJH...heehee!
> 
> It's snowing here today...it's their first snow, and the boys aren't sure what to make of it...LOL!!


Snowing?!?! That blows my mind, I don't think I've even seen real snow before in my life. It's 85 here today, yuck!

You'll have to get pics of them in the snow! They are too cute! My boys wouldn't know what yo do if it snowed lol


----------



## WillowGem

HaleyD said:


> You'll have to get pics of them in the snow! They are too cute! My boys wouldn't know what yo do if it snowed lol


The snow didn't stick...so no pics yet.
But I know we'll be getting hit soon, we always get at least one really good snow in November. 
It's funny to me that some people have never seen snow. I've lived with it all my life, it's old stuff here.


----------



## zubbycat

Lol. I'm the same way - I'm used to bundling up in coveralls and snow boots to go out and do chores in -30 degrees. Lol. My horses love the snow, the donks hate it, and we'll see what my goaties think this year!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank you for the pictures and video !! 
I will never get tired of watching those two , they are a trip 
I so want that Arthur though , lolol. Now Im in love with Merlin 
Those two have the best time , so funny to watch 
I love how Arthur looks up at you when you talk to him , such a cutie pie !
Their set up is REALLY nice ! I love the fact that with the smaller breeds you have more things to choose from that will support them ...not like the bigger breeds. It took me months to locate one of those wooden things the electric company uses for their cables....I cant think of the name for them , lol. Anyway , my Tricka absolutely LOVES it , but I could only find one so far..but with the little guys , you can use a anything ! 
You are very lucky to have those two little angels


----------



## WillowGem

They are so much fun...silly boys! 

Here's a video, to go along with the photos that were posted...just for you, Trickyroo.  
They were getting in to EVERY THING, nosey little guys.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank you WillowGem !
I enjoy those little guys


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think your boys are becoming goatie celebrities


----------



## Trickyroo

Hay , they can have their own show !
I would call it ,"The Arthur and Merlin Show "


----------



## ThreeHavens

The opening title, "Welcome to the Merlin and Arthur show! This show is not for those with heart issues. Heart explosion from adorable may occur. It has also been known to crack the hearts of the cold-hearted. Viewer discretion is advised."


----------



## Trickyroo

Now they need a manager and roadies...


----------



## zubbycat

Lol! Too cute! I'd be one of their groupies if they take their show on the road!


----------



## redwards7

They are adorable!!!


----------



## WillowGem

LOL!! They're already demanding little brats.
I can't even imagine how big for their britches they'd be if they knew they had groupies.


----------



## WillowGem

Some new photos of the boys!


----------



## WillowGem

And videos!

Arthur, the Lap Goat 










Silly Boys :greengrin:


----------



## WillowGem

I just came across a couple baby pictures of Merlin. 
He's grown so fast, that I'd forgotten how sweet and tiny he was.
These were taken on his first day home...he was 9 weeks old.


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG how cute he is , lol.
He loks the same now only a little bigger


----------



## WillowGem

I was thinking the boys might like a Christmas tree in their pen...they thought it was DELICIOUS!! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

My girls were out the other day munching on the fallen pine trees we still have around here 
They sure do love them !


----------



## Trickyroo

I seriously need to have your boys WillowGem !!
They are the cutest , I cant get enough of the videos 
I love showing them to friends when they come over , lol
You may not know but your boys are quite the celebrities here 

worms , worms , everywhere worms !!! lolol


----------



## Trickyroo

Arthur's little fat belly in that video needs tickling 
Merlin's belly is the same , lolol


----------



## RedGate

So cute. Your boys got their Christmas tree before we put up ours


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> I seriously need to have your boys WillowGem !!
> They are the cutest , I cant get enough of the videos
> I love showing them to friends when they come over , lol
> You may not know but your boys are quite the celebrities here


Aww, thanks...they are pretty adorable. :lovey:


Trickyroo said:


> worms , worms , everywhere worms !!! lolol


 :ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem

More videos of the boys, from earlier today...


----------



## Trickyroo

My boys !!!!!! 
I just love those two, lolol 
Chubby little babies ! They look so cute when they are all fluffed up ,makes the, look like little rolls pollys 
I like the little hip check Merlin gave Arthur in the first video I think , lolol.
He checked him right off of that perch , lol. Like by by Arthur , see ya 

You sure have plenty of snow there ! I love how Merlin is watching your dog 
" the wolf" , just in case you know ,because the wolf ate little red riding hood ,
So eating up two little pygmies wyld be cake ,lololol.

Thanks for sharing the videos , I love watching those two sweethearts


----------



## ThreeHavens

Babies ~


----------



## Jodi_berg

Those 2are ridiculously cute! Any more signs of uc?


----------



## WillowGem

Jodi_berg said:


> Those 2are ridiculously cute! Any more signs of uc?


No, they've been getting ammonium choride every day, and no more grain.
So far, so good! :thumbup:


----------



## Jodi_berg

How are you getting the ac into them, I feed my 31/2 month old 1/8 cup of grain per day with the ac on top but most of it ends up in the bottom of the dish


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> You sure have plenty of snow there ! I love how Merlin is watching your dog
> " the wolf" , just in case you know ,because the wolf ate little red riding hood ,
> So eating up two little pygmies wyld be cake ,lololol.


LOL, Laura! 
Here's a close-up shot of my "Wolf". 
She's the sweetest girl, but isn't allowed near the goats.
I don't want to test that whole eating up two little pygmies thing. 

The next pic is of my my two spoiled boys...LOL!!
The little Chi mix is the only one whose met the goats, up close and personal. 
And he's only allowed in their pen on a leash...he thinks they're made to be chased.


----------



## WillowGem

Jodi_berg said:


> How are you getting the ac into them, I feed my 31/2 month old 1/8 cup of grain per day with the ac on top but most of it ends up in the bottom of the dish


I dissolve the ac in a little hot water, it tends to clump in cold water.
Add some lemonade to it, and my boys drink it right out of a bowl.
I've been giving it to them warm, it's been so darn cold here lately.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , your dogs are really cute  Your wolf is so pretty , lolol.
Love those wolf eyes 
All your dogs look so content  Mine never land for that long , its always go , go , go all day long. Unless I land , they are ready to go at a drop of a hat , crazy BCs 

Hey , if you dont mind me being nosey , who's gold records are those ?
If I'm being too nosey just tell me , no worries


----------



## WillowGem

Heehee, the "wolf" aka Ruby is very high energy.
The boy dogs, not so much...little lazy-butts!



Trickyroo said:


> Hey , if you dont mind me being nosey , who's gold records are those ?
> If I'm being too nosey just tell me , no worries


My hubby used to work with Bob Seger, way back when in their younger days. 
Each member of the crew was given a framed album to commemorate the sale of more than 1,000,000 copies, relating to the tour they worked on.
The ones my hubby has are "Stranger in Town" and "Nine Tonight".

Psssst, don't tell him I told you  ...he's so humble about it, and blushes when people find out...LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Cool 
I wont say anything , dont worry


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Cool
> I wont say anything , dont worry


It'll be our secret. 

I had the best afternoon...both boys were snuggling with me! 
I was lying on their sleeping shelf in the barn...I know, I'm a dork!  
Next thing I know, I have two goaties, lying down and pressed against me, chewing their cuds with their eyes closed.
I was in goat heaven!


----------



## Trickyroo

At least you were lying on a board , I just plant myself in their straw , lolol
Last night I had almost all of them lying with me 
But the best is when I go into Yosi's stall when she is in for the night and I lay down in there , she is just ecstatic and finds her place on my lap and just crashes , lolol It doesnt get any better then that IMO 
It is truly goatie heaven


----------



## ThreeHavens

Psh, you kidding? I set myself right down in the bedding :laugh:


----------



## WillowGem

I've laid in the bedding too, but there's more room for me to stretch out on the shelf.  
And that's where they like to be when I'm in the barn with them. 

All the snuggling was done AFTER they had both done a balancing act all over my body, and Arthur had dropped a load of berries on my chest...LOL!!!


----------



## zubbycat

Love their cute fuzzy little faces!!


----------



## WillowGem

Get him Merlin!
Oh, and all this was going on in my lap...LOL!!


----------



## WillowGem

Run, Merlin, Run!


----------



## Trickyroo

Those two rock ! :lol:

I love the photo of Merlin in his rearing pose !! lolol
You bad Merlin , you bad :thumb:

As for my Arthur , nobody picks on my boy !!! 
I will come and snuggle you to pieces if you do


----------



## ThreeHavens

Laura, how about we conspire to kidnap these boys and take turns with them on our farm?


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , yeah , yeah


----------



## WillowGem

No, no, no :mecry::mecry::mecry:

Time to find a safe hiding spot for them...just in case!


----------



## Trickyroo

Watch out for worms


----------



## Trickyroo

Watcha ya gonna do when they come for you


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Watcha ya gonna do when they come for you


HAHAHAHA...you know that song is now stuck in my head!

I ain't afraid of no worms! 
(sung to the Ghostbusters theme..heehee)


----------



## Trickyroo

We will see , wont we WillowGem ? ::shocked:


----------

